# Stadium



## WasGeri (Dec 9, 2005)

What's happening on that new stadium down by Temple Meads - the arena thing? Is it still going ahead, and where is it going to be exactly? My colleague went down there today and he couldn't see any signs of it being built.


----------



## 3_D (Dec 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What's happening on that new stadium down by Temple Meads - the arena thing? Is it still going ahead, and where is it going to be exactly? My colleague went down there today and he couldn't see any signs of it being built.


Supposed to be ready by 2008. It'll be on the site of the old Royal Mail building off Cattlemarket Road but no work started yet, still at the tendering stage I think.

Something like this has been needed in Bristol for so long, yet I can't help thinking even this project, a 10,000 seat arena, is not ambitious enough for a city the size of Bristol. 

On the other hand if it had been left up to dear old Bristol City Council it would never happen at all so a muted 'hurrah' for the South West Regional Development Agency


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe one day Il Divo will come to Bristol


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 13, 2005)

3_D said:
			
		

> Supposed to be ready by 2008. It'll be on the site of the old Royal Mail building off Cattlemarket Road but no work started yet, still at the tendering stage I think.
> 
> Something like this has been needed in Bristol for so long, yet I can't help thinking even this project, a 10,000 seat arena, is not ambitious enough for a city the size of Bristol.
> 
> On the other hand if it had been left up to dear old Bristol City Council it would never happen at all so a muted 'hurrah' for the South West Regional Development Agency


A group has been selected to build the place - Bristol Waterside Arena Ltd (BWA). 
BWA is a comglomerate of four major companies led by Orion Land and Leisure Ltd and SMG (Europe) Ltd, together with Bellway PLC and Sir Robert McAlpine.
SMG run the Manchester Evening News Arena, Metro Radio Arena, Newcastle, and the Odyssey Arena, Belfast. The others are basically builders.
Beyond that everything's gone very quiet of late...
In south Bristol a lot of concerns are being raised over traffic. Apparently over 80% of people drive to these arenas so there's a lot of confusion about where these cars will actually go.


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 14, 2005)

The cars will go on the roads as they always do. 
I think it is an exciting development for a very wasted piece of land.  I would have thought many will arrive by train considering it's position.
Surely we should all applaude a much wanted public resource (albeit privately financed) for our city, I mean it could just have been 'yuppie flats', that is the usual moan isnt it?


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

Any more news on this stadium?


----------

